# Dating a hair stylist has it's perks...



## Vince (Sep 28, 2005)

My fiance has been trying to get me to look better on stage, and she thinks my current hair style is too basic and dated. So she decided to try something different tonight. I had her take a couple pics, and I'd like to get your opinions on it. 

She dyed my hair jet black and spiked it all up. I think it's pretty cool, but let's see what you guys think.


----------



## Doctor J (Sep 28, 2005)

The Petrucci look? That is _so_ last year, dude  

Long hair is the way forward if you _really_ want to rock out


----------



## dpm (Sep 28, 2005)

Bah! Hair! What you need to do is pierce your eyeballs! Guaranteed sure fire remedy for stage absence yesiree!!


----------



## Vince (Sep 28, 2005)

Doctor J said:


> Long hair is the way forward if you _really_ want to rock out



been there, done that:





Long hair ain't my thing. My hair is just to damn thick


----------



## dpm (Sep 28, 2005)

It could be the lighting, but looks like a tad too much product, Vince.

You do realise that's the perfect length for a 'Vanilla Ice' doo?


----------



## Kotex (Sep 28, 2005)

I say it looks good. Keep the do. Waaaaaaaaaay better than the long hair.


----------



## Doctor J (Sep 28, 2005)

Tis a big improvement on the dreads


----------



## Naren (Sep 28, 2005)

I think the dreads are cool, but this new hair is cool too. Maybe a little too much light in the pictures though.


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2005)

This thread confirms it, we really need more women on here.


----------



## Christopher (Sep 28, 2005)

Chris said:


> This thread confirms it, we really need more women on here.



Yep, for sure!


----------



## Leon (Sep 28, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Long hair ain't my thing. My hair is just to damn thick


my hair is too thin for long hair. even though i really like my hair short (it's been long before, and it's just not me), i would like the option of being able to grow it out.

and, i thought your hair was already black?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 28, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> My fiance has been trying to get me to look better on stage, and she thinks my current hair style is too basic and dated. So she decided to try something different tonight. I had her take a couple pics, and I'd like to get your opinions on it.
> 
> She dyed my hair jet black and spiked it all up. I think it's pretty cool, but let's see what you guys think.



Nice Hair style, Vince! It looks slick.


----------



## Drew (Sep 28, 2005)

hahaha, amen Chris. 

Vince, approval.  Subtle, casual, but everything's in place. not as metal as hair past your shoulders, but I don't think you have too much to worry about in the metal cred department... 

I'm fairly udnerwhelmed with the place I've been getting my hair cut lately, but haven't bothered to find somewhere else, partly cause I'm lazy, and partly because I have no idea what I want, lol. i figure what I need is, barring a hair stylist girlfriend, a gay barber. I'm not sure why, but something tells me I'd get a better cut that way, lol. 

*braces for inevitable creme pickup joke*

-D


----------



## Vince (Sep 28, 2005)

Drew, you're the kind of guy every hairstylist hates. You sit in the chair, the stylist says "How do you want your hair cut?" You reply "I dunno, just cut it."

Then you're always unhappy with how it's cut. 

That's the type of customer that makes barbers/hairstylists crazy. Go in, tell them exactly what you want, tip well, and leave


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2005)

I go to the barber on the Air Force Base. I get Standard_Military_Cut_002 twice a month with about 15 other guys, and the $2 tip is considered excessive.


----------



## Drew (Sep 28, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Drew, you're the kind of guy every hairstylist hates. You sit in the chair, the stylist says "How do you want your hair cut?" You reply "I dunno, just cut it."
> 
> Then you're always unhappy with how it's cut.
> 
> That's the type of customer that makes barbers/hairstylists crazy. Go in, tell them exactly what you want, tip well, and leave



Well, I DON'T know what I want, lol. If they cut it, generally I'm happy enough and tip fairly well anyway - I'm almost stupidly laid back about this stuff (cause, I figure, unless it REALLY sucks it'll just grow back if I'm not perfectly happy, lol)


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2005)

Drew said:


> Well, I DON'T know what I want, lol. If they cut it, generally I'm happy enough and tip fairly well anyway - I'm almost stupidly laid back about this stuff (cause, I figure, unless it REALLY sucks it'll just grow back if I'm not perfectly happy, lol)



Lies. I've seen your haircut. You go in and say "Give me the Slacker Mop. I want to look like a Beck fan."


----------



## Leon (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## Vince (Sep 28, 2005)

Chris said:


> Lies. I've seen your haircut. You go in and say "Give me the Slacker Mop. I want to look like a Beck fan."



Sounds like my drummer, he's got Drew's hair cut too. We usually make him wear a hat live


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 28, 2005)

Vince- Looks cool. i think the long hair thing woulda looked better without the braids and whatnot though ;p


----------



## Drew (Sep 28, 2005)

fucker, I knew I couldn't pull one past you...  

Got mine trimmed yesterday - it's still pretty long, but at least I look semi-professional now. Prior to that, it was getting a bit shaggy, and I was a few months short of a mullet.  

<=== should be shot

-D


----------



## Vince (Sep 28, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Vince- Looks cool. i think the long hair thing woulda looked better without the braids and whatnot though ;p



No, actually it didn't. I looked like Lion-O without the braids  

My hair was always too big and bushy (think Marty Friedman or Slash), and that was even with shaving the sides and back. The braids hurt like hell and were always awkward when sleeping, showering, etc, but they definitely had a look I liked. I just wouldn't want to go through all that hassle again of that hairstyle.


----------



## Leon (Sep 28, 2005)

it's a funny coincidence, but i actually recently had my own hair cut. it was the first time in about two years that it's been professionally cut, since i usually cut it myself.

and, it was the first time in my life that i actually paid to get it done


----------



## jski7 (Sep 28, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Sounds like my drummer, he's got Drew's hair cut too. We usually make him wear a hat live


Just make sure it's an old school "trucker" hat , preferably an "Old Milwaukee" or "Schlitz" one . It's all the rage today  . 
As far as the hair , it looks cool . Maybe have her throw in some highlights . Just don't over do it or you'll look like one of those Linkin Park guys . And BTW , I just shave mine .


----------



## Vince (Sep 28, 2005)

We're not Astin Kutcher. We're a metal band. There will be no trucker hats.


----------



## JacksonShred (Sep 28, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> No, actually it didn't. I looked like Lion-O without the braids
> 
> My hair was always too big and bushy (think Marty Friedman or Slash), and that was even with shaving the sides and back. The braids hurt like hell and were always awkward when sleeping, showering, etc, but they definitely had a look I liked. I just wouldn't want to go through all that hassle again of that hairstyle.





people tell me that i look like slash all the time

this photo was taken of me taking my g/f to her junior prom







the redhead is my g/f btw


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 28, 2005)

You look like Slash. And Pete Sandoval (Morbid Angel). And jeff scott soto(everything). As a matter of fact, if you play bass, my Slash Look alike band, featuring the above 3 people, will be complete.


----------



## jski7 (Sep 28, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> We're not Astin Kutcher. We're a metal band. There will be no trucker hats.


Thank God !  (You knew I was joking , right ?)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 29, 2005)

jski7 said:


> Thank God !  (You knew I was joking , right ?)


Trucker hats kick ass, man


----------



## Vince (Sep 29, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Trucker hats kick ass, man



No they don't.


----------



## Drew (Sep 29, 2005)

Is that Britney? Also, is that logo photoshopped on?


----------



## Vince (Sep 29, 2005)

Drew said:


> Is that Britney? Also, is that logo photoshopped on?



yes, and probably. I'm more wondering if the black eye is photoshopped.

Either way it proves my point about trucker hats


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 29, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> No they don't.
> 
> Either way it proves my point about trucker hats


Bah. Just because some fugly bitch wears one? 

Yes they do.


----------



## Vince (Sep 29, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Bah. Just because some fugly bitch wears one?
> 
> Yes they do.



 we'll agree to disagree then. I just think they're trendy garbage and never liked 'em back in the 80s when I saw my dad wearing them all the time, but that's just me


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 29, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> we'll agree to disagree then. I just think they're trendy garbage and never liked 'em back in the 80s when I saw my dad wearing them all the time, but that's just me


 It's all good. They're stupid ass fuck, Vin. You are corrrect, sir! I'm just giving you a hard time. 

I'd still wear one, though... I have an affinity for the Larry the Cable guy meets Eminem on crack look, but that's just me


----------



## Laren (Sep 29, 2005)

i thourght your hair was allready black?


----------



## Vince (Sep 29, 2005)

Laren said:


> i thourght your hair was allready black?



I'm Italian, not Asian  

To be honest, my hair is brown, with speckled grays in there in parts. The males in my family gray early. I'm 27 years old, and I'm actually about 1/5th gray. My dad was completely gray by 30. It beats going bald, I guess. 

None of my facial hair has gone gray yet, though, so that's naturally still dark brown.


----------



## Leon (Sep 29, 2005)

had i not cut off my long hair a couple years ago, i'd have been bald by 30!


----------



## Vince (Sep 29, 2005)

Leon said:


> had i not cut off my long hair a couple years ago, i'd have been bald by 30!



I don't understand, how does long hair make you bald?


----------



## jski7 (Sep 29, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> I don't understand, how does long hair make you bald?


I don't know , but it's true . I had slightly-longer-than-shoulder-length hair back in high school ('90-'94) and then it started thinning like a mofugger . That's why I've shaved my head ever since then . If I didn't , I'd look like my dad or a 29 yr old monk  !


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 29, 2005)

I dunno bout that.. Take for example, Thomas Such, AKA, Tom Angelripper from Sodom. 
Tom, 1987(Center)

Tom, 2000 
Not bald, but graying. (Left)

Mille from Kreator (2nd from right) circa 1988. 
Mille Last year (Center.) Not balding ;p


----------



## jski7 (Sep 29, 2005)

I shoulda said it's true for some people . Hell , I don't really think it's scientifically proven , so I may be using it as a crutch instead of admitting I have male pattern baldness  ! At any rate , if it is true , I don't think _you_ have anything to be concerned about HB'r . Your hair is so F'ing metal , it's never going away  !


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 29, 2005)

Get some Mascara, a nose ring, and black nail polish to complete your new EMO image 

JK its looks nice


----------



## Digital Black (Sep 29, 2005)

Long hair is where it's at man..


----------



## jski7 (Sep 29, 2005)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Long hair is where it's at man..


But I don't have that option anymore  !


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 29, 2005)

jski7 said:


> I don't think _you_ have anything to be concerned about HB'r . Your hair is so F'ing metal , it's never going away  !



It is perpetual ;p


----------



## jski7 (Sep 30, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> It is perpetual ;p


.... and ULTIMATE !


----------

